# How Did Halloween Night go for you?



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

We had nearly double of what we have had in the past but our Halloween Display made the local news and people stopping said they had to come see it after seeing the news. Great fun.....a little chilly but the wind died right at TOT time so it was good.

Here is a video of last night that shows all we set up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess I'll start this off.

Had a windy start, most of my styrofome props failed me, next year I'll had to fortify some of them with plaster or cement. My fogger gave out (didn't see that coming) Only had one flood lamp, going, but it was sufficient. My swinging bat proved its worth over and over again. 

I scared plenty of visitors, got attacked by Dr. Who and had a standoff with a very convincing Batman. (tall, deep voice.) My niece vehemently states that he won the standoff. I say it was a draw. LOL. 

I suspect that the Dr. Who kid was on the spectrum...he was giving off the tell-tale vibes when he started grabbing candy out of the pumpkin and dumping it in the empty plastic JOL. But I played off the fact that he was dressed as Dr. Who and challenged him, which led him to attack me with a sonic screwdriver. (never really watched Dr. Who) but I think I would have made my Whovian friends proud. LOL.

The display got good feed back and now i can sit back and relax...and nurse my sore bones. LOL


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks to the last couple of years' weather, I had my stuff anchored pretty well. The rain came just as it started getting dark ... then the wind. All my props made it through the evening. I had to take down most of the bigger ones at the end though, the wind just got too strong ... but not 'til after everyone had come by. About 100. My little ghosties looked really good in the wind, though. They would turn and sway in the wind.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

It was raining/showers in the morning from about 6am til 10am and the forecast called for more rain late afternoon so we decided to nix several of the props that might have issues with rain or pre-soaked ground. We only have a couple of spots that are sheltered from any rain- a big fir tree out front where the spiders,their web and victims go along with the animatronic scarecrow on the other side and then a small overhand for the front door. 

So we set out what we could and it appeared wind would be a factor so left the foggers in the garage(the topography of the area around my house causes winds to swirl back towards my garage away from the yard haunt). 

But the afternoon rain never appeared so we brought out the big Jumping Spider and placed it near the front door. It startled quite a few people but wasn't as amusing as last year when it was near the end of the walkway. 

We still had several kids jumping over the Halloween mat that I use to cover where the electrical cord crosses the walkway thinking it was an activation foot pad. Jumping Spider was near it last year and the sound of them landing on the pavement usually set it off and scared them pretty good. Going to have to come up with something good for that spot next year. 

We got more large groups of kids(6-10+) this year then usual so made for a sporadic night with 5-15 minute lulls between ToT's. 

All in all not a bad night all things considered but was hoping for better for a Friday Halloween. Just means have to do everything to make it better for next year.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

We had a decent turn out. It rained off and on, was cold as all get out and was super windy. The displays of course always suffer for it, but I got to set everything out for a while and got to feel proud of it all for an hour or so. 

Scared tons of kids, and totally killed my voice. I put my all into the performance, since I can't really do the jump scares on account of me being the only person watching the display for theft and vandalism.

Over all, a good Halloween, but if the weather could have sided with me that would have made it a lot better.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Pretty awesome really. We raised $1400 for the local Scouts so I think that was pretty good!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Our night went poorly. Very cold and rainy so I guess most people either stayed home or found alternatives. We get more TOTs every year so we loaded up on extra candy this year and then they didn't show. 

Our graveyard "dancer" skeleton Jesco fell off his perch once - not too shabby - but the wind kept messing with my tombstones, eventually splitting one in half. Otherwise our props were tough and I was pleased.

On a few positives: Our new lighting situation gave us an extra dimension that was much needed and my wife made a lovely Halloween-inspired dinner! And even though we only got 2 rounds of TOTs we definitely heard one instance each of "This is awesome" and "I'll protect you"!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We had more than twice last year ( our second year at a new house). The weather was perfect, the light show was working like a charm, the wind was nonexistent but enough to slowly push chilled fog out into the yard. AND our whole family showed up for a group photo in the middle of the haunt. I couldn't have asked for a better Halloween.


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

The weathermen said it would be breezy, but the storm would hold off till Saturday&#8230; which leads us to discover they did not know the difference between a breeze and a steady wind with up to 30-40 mph wind gusts. This resulted in the stone arch over the driveway coming down, and the skeleton horse and rider really just about heading into the next town. It was not looking good. But just before the sun went down the winds died, and we put the arch back up and turned on the fog machines and lights. The Fire and Ice lights were outstanding, the arch was wonderful. We had some kids who would not go in the yard even with their parents. It was warm enough that we could stay outside and gauge the general response.  And we got really good comments.  This was the first time we made some big time (for us) props and it worked out pretty well. I really appreciate the ideas and instructions I have gotten from Hauntforum.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Rain, sometimes snow flakes, 30 to 35mph winds, and just plain cold. Not usual for west central Indiana and it took a heavy hit on trick or treating. Had zero TOTs but I still made the effort with putting out several props. Will try again next year.

I guess not all was a loss. You do educate yourself on what works and what doesn't and I already have better placement ideas for next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just about perfect, except for the part about waking up the next morning with sore muscles from hauling props in and out of the house and up and down stairs


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Had a nice evening and enjoyed being in a neighborhood with lots of people who put out some form of decorations. Had lots of scares and many people who were too afraid to come up to the door. looking forward to next year.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

The night flew by in a spooktacular blur for me. I creeped around the front yard most of the night...got a few good scares in. Lost count of the tots, but it was a pretty good turnout. We got a small misting of rain around 5:30, but then it stopped until around 11pm, at which point we got a decent soaking (much needed here in LA!). All my props survived the rain, with the exception of my paper-mâché scarecrow head, which ended up a bit saggy. But, I think he'll recover.

Overall, exhausting, but soooooo much fun! Already thinking about next year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It was an excellent night. both lewlew and myself agreed it was one of the best Halloweens. Weather held off nicely with overcast skies most of the day and a spit of light rain during TOT hours which stopped after a few minutes. A steady stream of TOTs/parents right up until about 8:20 p.m. We had two TV channels do live reports from our home at 5 and 6 p.m. and both walked through the haunt. The crowd was polite and appreciative and we got some great scares. Lewlew commented that everything worked just as it was supposed to and it did. We just had a great time as did our cast of 12 actors who all did an awesome job. Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The weather was partly cloudy and chilly but for the first time that I can remember, the wind was 5-10 mph! Even though I had only half of my props up, the yard was filled with tombstones, a coffin, and a scary wolf making this debut this year. I had to ice down my feets (bunion surgery) at least two times while setting up the yardhaunt but it was worth it. 

Hubby left for West Virginia for hunting so I had the place to myself. I had 200 TOTers and received a black rose with skulls printed on it from one of the parents that gave it to me as a token of appreciation for my haunt. She brings her family every year to my house. I just stood there stunned and thanked for it. My heart grew three sizes that day!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...

Half of the props didn't work. We tried and tried, but couldn't get them to work, so they ended up as static props. I had three new ladies from Grandin road, and the poles snapped in two on each one of them. Next year I'll set them with pvc pipe and rebar. The weather was cold but dry, so I guess we were lucky there. But I think the cold kept a lot of toters home. Last year we had 900. We get more every year, so this year I was prepared with 1,200 treats. We ended up with 700 toters. At first I was disappointed, but then I thought, 700 toters, am I crazy? That's a fantastic number. 

But the absolute best part of this year was my first two toters. About 5:00 these 2 adults wearing masks come walking down the street. We were just putting the finishing touches on things so I ran over to the treat table and handed them their candy and LED rings. They just stood there looking at me. I asked them if they knew us, but they wouldn't say anything, just stood there. Finally one of them took a card out of their pocket and threw it on the table. It was a Nebraska card. I screamed and almost jumped over the table trying to get to them. It was my brother and his wife from Lincoln NE. They drove down to surprise us for Halloween. It was the best treat ever. I bet that's where the cold came from, it followed them. lol They couldn't get over all the kids, and they were a big help to boot. Be forewarned, anyone who shows up on Halloween gets put to work.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...
> 
> Half of the props didn't work. We tried and tried, but couldn't get them to work, so they ended up as static props. I had three new ladies from Grandin road, and the poles snapped in two on each one of them. Next year I'll set them with pvc pipe and rebar. The weather was cold but dry, so I guess we were lucky there. But I think the cold kept a lot of toters home. Last year we had 900. We get more every year, so this year I was prepared with 1,200 treats. We ended up with 700 toters. At first I was disappointed, but then I thought, 700 toters, am I crazy? That's a fantastic number.
> 
> But the absolute best part of this year was my first two toters. About 5:00 these 2 adults wearing masks come walking down the street. We were just putting the finishing touches on things so I ran over to the treat table and handed them their candy and LED rings. They just stood there looking at me. I asked them if they knew us, but they wouldn't say anything, just stood there. Finally one of them took a card out of their pocket and threw it on the table. It was a Nebraska card. I screamed and almost jumped over the table trying to get to them. It was my brother and his wife from Lincoln NE. They drove down to surprise us for Halloween. It was the best treat ever. I bet that's where the cold came from, it followed them. lol They couldn't get over all the kids, and they were a big help to boot. Be forewarned, anyone who shows up on Halloween gets put to work.


What a great story and an awesome surprise!!


----------

